# Best Old Vintage Seiko's To Collect



## hoppy34 (May 1, 2006)

Hi!

I am quite new to collecting watches. I've always liked various watch styles but it was not until recently I started having spare cash to start collecting!

Got the one watch I always wanted, a couple of months ago (a rolex!). But obviously due to the price of these you cannot collect to many (unless your rolling in cash!).

My question is what are the best old Seiko watches to collect, I already have a nice old 6138 bullhead and was now looking at the old 6139 models. Are there any other Seiko's worth a look?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to







Dave

there are a lot of guys (and gals) on here who collect the diver series, 6105's, 6309's etc

I've a feeling early digitals might be the next big thing, our Jase is getting in there early.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi hoppy

pg's spot on with the divers watches, and probably on the money with qtz digitals too.

some of the early citizen divers and chrono's are proving to be scarce as well thus, driving the prices up









also, the old seiko sealions are rather nice when in good condition.

regards,john.

btw, there's always the grand seiko & king seiko's, if you don't mind spending a dollop of cash









nearly forgot, welcome to the madhouse


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well I'd collect what you like and what you'll wear... Whether it is Chronographs... Divers... or a nice Dress Watch... Plenty of scope on the Divers and the Chronos... What sort of Rolex was it a Sub or a Dress variety??

The guys are right when they say that prices are now rising with the asking prices of some of older watches... But they are such good quality that when you do find a gem, you are























My other half is also collecting so between us with have 80+ mostly Divers... From 1963-2006... Best advice really is that if you see a watch that you like and it's a good price then grab it...  if you don't like it or it just doesn't seen to 'fit' your wrist when it does arrive then flip it... sell it or swap it and you'll usually make a modest profit and sometimes make a very slight loss... Or at least break even!!!! It happens all the time there are more than a couple of guys on the forum that have owned the same watch... And certain guys are always 'rotating' their collections!!!!!!! So we do have quite an active Sales area on the forum...

Also worth looking at the RLT site that host the forum... Roy has some really nice watches for sale























Good luck and welcome to the Forum... More than a few Seikoholics and Citizenholics here!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hiya Dave and welcome.









Seiko have made watches that have been, simply, good to outstanding (by any standard). They have made watches in most styles, divers, chronos, dress etc.

I stick to my creed and buy what I like the look and feel of, that works most of the time.

Buy what you like and let the rest of the world admire _your_ style and individuality.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell everyone why dontcha


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dave,

If your after a 6139 (and that is a very good movement IMHO), I'd go for one off these (first pic). Or the yello dialled version.

But some of the Navigator Timer are very nice as well. Second pic shows one of mine and I love this watch.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Dave

Welcome to









There are loads of Seikos to collect, the trouble is there are just too many.! I have been through a number of watches, especially the divers: 6105, 6309, 7002 etc.

Now I have a few of the chronos, and same challenges there, too many nice ones to collect.

Here are a few of mine:





































Enjoy the junt

Thanks

deano


----------



## hoppy34 (May 1, 2006)

Hi! there are certainly some interesting old Seikos to collect for sure!

I think the early LCDs will start to go up in value to!

K.I.T.T the rolex I have is a 2002 oyster perpetual date in good nick with a white roman numeral dial. I think that will have to be the one and only!

Paul

thanks for the pictures of your 6139 pepsi and Seiko Navigator Timer, I liked them so much I've just ebayed and ordered them both! looking forward for them to arrive (from Phillipines) hope there in reasonable nick, the other one I quite fancied was the World Time model, I think its just the same as Navigator just different rotating bezel.

The hunt continues! will post pictures of my new ones when they come, heres a picture of the seikos I have at present.

http://flypicture.com/bin/?id=r9v2kKTb

cheers

Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My World Times


----------



## hoppy34 (May 1, 2006)

Hi Hawk,

Very nice, I'll definately be on the lookout for one of them!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello Each,

Like Hoppy, I've just started collecting Seikos after years wearing a dull but worthy Lumibrite faced (and useless in the dark with my eyes) sapphire crystal Seiko Kinetic which, sadly, argues a good case for Just One Watch.

To date I've a 6139 chrono, a Sealion arriving shortly, a couple of very questionable 'ripple faced' 5s bought on eBay, purporting to be unused (and unboxed), repeats of which turn up with monotonous regularity from sellers in the West Country. Also dare I say it, two NOS Orient quartz, one a very elegant 'diver effect'

A month ago I rediscovered a 7625 8033 I'd given as a present to the girlfriend (now SWMBO) back in 1968 or '69, running beautifully. never serviced - I mean the watch. I thought it was too thick then for my elegant 60's poseur wrist.

Anyroad up, as they say round here, would be grateful for your advice on the following:

1. Would the 6139 look OK with a NATO strap - it has a padded leather at present - and what size, as it's 19mm between the lugs, I think?

2. SWMBO would like to know where ArtistMike got his spiffing pink and blue NATO type strap in 'Saturday Watch' the other day - she wants one for the 7625.

3. Why do the slight scratches on the crystal, (which you never see when you buy an NOS watch) always turn up between the 7 and 8 markers?

Thanks in advance,

Grey


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

grey said:


> 2. SWMBO would like to know where ArtistMike got his spiffing pink and blue NATO type strap in 'Saturday Watch' the other day - she wants one for the 7625.


Hiya Grey,

on the nato front Roy has a good selection, check out nato and military in the straps section of the sales site.

Roys image










Foz


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks Foz,

Got be careful with regimental selection here. I don't want everyone to know the wife was an RSM in the Gurkhas.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Wow talk about a coincidence... I'm sitting here looking at an ivory dial 7625-8233 Seiko Sportsmatic from July 1968... a really lovely looking watch... with a 19mm Lug width... I has a really wonderful tick...























I just cannot remember where I got it from... or how long it's been sitting in my watchbox...
















Mike


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Wow talk about a coincidence... I'm sitting here looking at an ivory dial 7625-8233 Seiko Sportsmatic from July 1968... a really lovely looking watch... with a 19mm Lug width... I has a really wonderful tick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Wow talk about a coincidence... I'm sitting here looking at an ivory dial 7625-8233 Seiko Sportsmatic from July 1968... a really lovely looking watch... with a 19mm Lug width... I has a really wonderful tick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike,

After nearly 40 years I'm starting to like the look of the 7625 -which in this case has 18mm between the lugs and the face is (in the words of one of my wife's customers) a 'nice mentallic grey'. An astonishing item (the watch again) - after I bought her a manual wind Zenith in the late 70's her dad used the Seiko for work (industrial painter) and the watch then lay dormant for at least ten years until early this month.

Incidentally, re the Zenith, just paid Â£106 for a service - which took four months - from Fattorini in Harrogate. Thought this was just a touch steep - but then Timpsons (shoe repairs) told me they could have done it for Â£90! So that's allright then.

Which raises a couple more rambling queries

The Zenith strap tapers from 16mm at the lug to 10mm at the buckle - can't get a replacement and don't want to sacriifice the buckle - any ideas, anyone?, and

One of the Forum members keeps referring to 'getting the watch back from Birstall' - if you are out there, is this a reputable repairer in Birstall /Batley in W Yorks?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmm These Seikos are pretty bullet-proof

I've not used Birstells myself... but it does have a very good reputation on the forum and I'm sure they can advise better than I can... JasonM one of the moderators has had some good experience with them.

I'll PM you the web address just in case you don't already have it.

Mike

Edit couldn't PM it... Mods edit if it infringes forum rules!!!!!!!!

http://www.time-jewel.co.uk/


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Mmm These Seikos are pretty bullet-proof
> 
> I've not used Birstells myself... but it does have a very good reputation on the forum and I'm sure they can advise better than I can... JasonM one of the moderators has had some good experience with them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> One of the Forum members keeps referring to 'getting the watch back from Birstall' - if you are out there, is this a reputable repairer in Birstall /Batley in W Yorks?


Unfortunately it's a false Birstall near Leicester







In case the above link is removed if you do a Google search for "Birstall watch repairers" you should find the place.

I'm waiting for my Ricoh to come back from there after I ham fistedly b***ered it up whilst trying to remove the stem. I contacted them last week to make sure they'd received the watch. I was told that they'd received the watch & that some dismantling was required but he wasn't sure if any parts were needed. He said that the parts for these movements were still available if any were needed, but even so the repair shouldn't come to much more than Â£15 at a rough guesstimate. Sounds good to me









Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> > One of the Forum members keeps referring to 'getting the watch back from Birstall' - if you are out there, is this a reputable repairer in Birstall /Batley in W Yorks?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it's a false Birstall near Leicester
> ...


Thanks Pauluspaolo, I guess I thought it was Batley because of you being Leeds based. They do sound reasonable though.

Have been watching the Forum for a week or two, v illuminating and funny. Am delighted to see as much correspondence re Â£30 watches as concerning exotica. Am trying desperately to stay in former group!

best regards Grey


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a few Seiko 5's, and one of the early Kinetics. I have been checking out the Bellmatics lately. I see Roy has a few. Just wondering, if I start gettin into those, where will it end? There seems to be quite a range of them too. Are they as good as the 5's?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think birstall should start paying RLT a royalty we seem to be recommending him a lot laltely, I know Mac and Jase have used him and are very happy with their work thus far.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I get cups of tea out of it









Just be aware, he is moving from his shop to a workshop at home and stoping the retail side soon as the lease on his shop is up and they have decided to just do repairs, Ill advise of the new address and numbers when they move.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I get cups of tea out of it


And revolving 80's watch dispaly cabinets









I have a couple here i must get to him.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If you can get them to me I can get them to him soonish


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Interesting topic for me as I have a 1968 sportsmatic 7619 7040 ,not everyoneâ€™s cup of tea styling-wise G/P shiny cut bezel although I do like it a lot( not sure what that says about me) I don't think this watch has been serviced in quite a while but it does run beautifully it has a couple of hairline cracks in the case back and am afraid to go near it to have alook at the movement ,probably a good thing really, it will obviously need a pro service at some point,but judging by this example regarding longevity, quality and ruggedness these watches must be up there with the best ................

Regards

Graham


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

alot of my 'cheaper' vintage seikos have gone now







,sealions,sportsmatics etc, however i couldnt part with this one as its my favourite and pretty rare- 7016-5020 ,min/hr counter on subsec (dual hands) and flyback feature.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

pugster said:


>


Wow, very nice pugster, I love it!


----------

